

Review my Startup: Populr.me (Professional Micro-publishing Platform) - nholland
https://populr.me/users/sign_up?invite=HackerNews

======
nholland
Hey guys - we're hoping to launch in a few weeks with the vision of providing
a micro publishing platform for businesses & organizations.

The original vision was to create a platform that made it easy for delivering
a pre/post sales response in an attractive and engaging method. Basically, I
wanted to deliver whatever the prospect asked with video, files, images, etc.
I hated boiling everything down to a 5 paragraph email with 4 attachments.

Over the past few years, I noticed a trend towards 1 page websites - they were
easier to create and easier to consume. As I explored this 'micro publishing'
concept, I started to see new sites appear like <http://Pen.io>,
<http://OneSheet.com>, etc

Even in the past year, consumer driven sites like <http://CheckThis.com>,
<http://Smore.com>, and <http://Tackk.com> have emerged thus underscoring this
trend towards tight one page publishing.

I've called this pages POPs for a long time (Published One Pager or
Public/Private One Pager). The idea, for me at least, is that if you could
empower people to create POPs that looked nice & allowed you to easily
share/track... perhaps they could alter how we communicate online.

Since we've launched our alpha, we've seen over 40+ ways users are
communicating with POPs - well beyond sales.

So, thoughts?

Here are some inspirations we've made based on what the alpha group has
uncovered.

<http://inspiration.populr.me>

Cheers,

NLH

 __Questions are welcome. I'm trying to figure out the best way to position
this. Is it a simpler Wordpress? A sales communication tool? Simple CMS?

